# PSE X-Appeal vs. its competition



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

In the price range of the X-appeal riser, how do this PSE compare to Hoyt, Samick etc...?
And what would be pros and cons to buy one? Thanks


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

hi, I don't have one yet but Vic Wunderle and Staten Holmes have both won with them. As I contemplate selling my Inno, Vic suggested I take a look at the PSE X-appeal, though would not do double duty for barebow which I also like. 

Would like for some others to chime in here.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

There is no other riser on par with the X-appeal, in it's price range, period. World class riser as a "reasonable" price.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

It's great! Easy to set up!


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

If I ever upgrade my riser, I might upgrade to he X-appeal.


----------



## c-lo (Jan 8, 2012)

I like the X-Appeal also, nice lines, versatile and many options for adding weight. 

It was on my short list but being a bit addicted to the Italian risers and a Spigarelli fan, I chose the Explorer II in the end.


----------



## GyaradosTamer (Mar 16, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> There is no other riser on par with the X-appeal, in it's price range, period. World class riser as a "reasonable" price.


I second that. I shoot a 25" (Se)X-Appeal with Winex limbs. I love it to death and I'm probably never replacing it. Unfortunately, I have never shot any high-end Hoyt, W&W, or Samick risers, but I don't feel the need to, because the X-Appeal doesn't leave anything to be desired, at least for me.

Pros: 
- Pretty much everything
- Limb alignment is ridiculously easy
- Never have to set your limbs
- Forgiving, in my opinion
- Curves are sexy

Cons: 
- Set screws for tiller bolts came out within the first month of shooting. After replacing them with set screws from the hardware store, the problem has not occurred since. This is probably my fault for not tightening them enough, and not the fault of the riser.
- I could not see my aperture when shooting at 18M because my sight was too high. Although the sight window on the riser is a bit small, the issue was actually a low nocking point, which has since been fixed.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Just watch the alignment screws - esp. the small set screws. They have a habit of working loose. I'm constantly tightening them on one of my student's bows. However this alignment system is WORLDS better than the one on their previous riser.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

My family owns 2, purchased one based on John's recommendation for my daughter and as soon as my wife tried it, she ordered one. She had been shooting a Hoyt Nexus before, and tried my Aerotec several times.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

FWIW, Jerimiah Cusik is an X-Appeal shooter. One of the few men to buck the Hoyt trend at Chula Vista.

I still can't warm up to the way it looks though.......


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

It's a shame that images and YouTube videos if the x-appeal are so friggin rare.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

TwilightSea said:


> It's a shame that images and YouTube videos if the x-appeal are so friggin rare.


Here's one in IFAA Barebow Recurve duty. Owned by a World Champion, I asked him why that riser... he said he liked the way the shot felt with it. 

A common sentiment in equipment choice in the elite area, I believe.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

TwilightSea said:


> It's a shame that images and YouTube videos if the x-appeal are so friggin rare.


True, but there are some - search for Amanda Leek and Jennifer Nichols:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgptUuxjw6g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYhVgg4YP88


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Seeing all these images and videos of the X-appeal is making me wish I spent the extra $200 and bought the X-appeal riser. >.<


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Whenever I see Jenny Nichols shoot, I wonder why every shot isn't a 10. She looks so in control of her shot. I suspect that may make the riser look more appealing!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

They get better looking after you shoot them.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

I got this club member whose son is about to become Junior in the Recurve division and they wanted to upgrade his cheap SF riser.
They have a chance to buy the X-appeal for the same price as Hoyt's Formula Excel Pro, and they still want to go for Hoyt here (the Formula Excel Pro).
Talking about being brainwashed by Hoyt.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

They have a chance to get the X-appeal for $250!? That's a freaking steal. I'd throw money right now if someone offered me it. (as long as it's 25"). They're fools for passing it up for a damn Excel Pro.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Dado said:


> I got this club member whose son is about to become Junior in the Recurve division and they wanted to upgrade his cheap SF riser.
> They have a chance to buy the X-appeal for the same price as Hoyt's Formula Excel Pro, and they still want to go for Hoyt here (the Formula Excel Pro).
> Talking about being brainwashed by Hoyt.


Tell them to buy it and put it up on here for $50 more, just be sure to let me know before they do.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

TwilightSea said:


> They have a chance to get the X-appeal for $250!? That's a freaking steal. I'd throw money right now if someone offered me it. (as long as it's 25"). They're fools for passing it up for a damn Excel Pro.


I might have missed something, but the Excel Pro is $429 at LAS.

Edit
Oh, I see it now, you are looking at the Formula Excel, not the pro...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd say something, but I won't...


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

They have so many Excel formula risers I can't keep track of them all. >.>


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

TwilightSea said:


> They have so many Excel formula risers I can't keep track of them all. >.>


I wonder when they'll have a PowerPoint, Word, or Access riser...:zip:

Should I have put my off-topic, geeky humor warning above? I know - it wasn't that funny.

-Kent W.


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Rofl Rofl Rofl. I'm surprised Microsoft didn't try to sue them for name infringement. I thought it was humorous.


----------

